# NSW: Long Reef Wendesday 3 August



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

TRIP REPORT BELOW.

Getting used to this whole Northside area, but thought I would give Long Reef a shot tomorrow am. Same meeting place as usual, carpark near Golf Course. Bring Shark Shield..or so I have been told.
Cheers


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

What time are you launching Simon? there's a slim chance I might be able to take an hour or two off work


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummm....guess usual time..prob around 0530 or so...Earlier or later..not fussed


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Slim chance I might see you out there.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

How'd you go this morning Simon? I had to work in the end


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

paulthetaffy said:


> How'd you go this morning Simon? I had to work in the end


Don't ask it will just upset you.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm assuming that either the snapper or kings were firing then? 
it looked stunning out there this morning too


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes..thank you Kerry..sorry Paul...

Hit the water around 0530 in stunning conditions










With no GPS and no fish finder, I really took pot luck this morning at Longie. I headed out from the launch ramp and went straight out. Passed the rock platform on my right and headed out to about 300-400 mtrs. There was no wind, and I immediately picked up a small snapper using a jig head and a strip of squid.

Kept on drifting, and seemed to be heading towards Dee Why beach. Using my Nitro Viper and Abu Soron, I could feel small bites, probably in about 15 mtrs of water. Suddenly I came up tight against what I though was a kingie. It wasn't...










The wind started picking up around 1030 and it became harder to stay in one spot. I think next time I will take my anchor with me, as it was really hard paddling back.
As I headed back towards Long reef, the wind started to drop, and I began drifting again. BANG! The little Viper bent over and the Soron screamed...snapper 2..










I then placed a whole squid head on a circle hook, and within 1 minute the rod bent over and line peeled out..then stopped! One of the tentacles had gaught around the point of the hook. Missed opportunity!

Finally this is what I did with one of the fish tonight..










Fantastic day. Gotta do it again!!
Cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done Simon, 2 stunning fish.
ps.
moved this over to trip reports for you.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice work Simon, amazing with no sounder or GPS!!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes..thanks Kerry. Meant to put it there, but was too lazy.
Thanks for the comments. I was just lucky on the day, as there were snapper everywhere, and obviously some big ones. No kingies.
Cheers


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm pleased for you Simon, looking forward to getting out there with you.

And you're a bastard.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave
Coming from you, that's a real compliment!   
Cheers


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done Simon - great to hear this insane pink winter continues.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Simon - a great result. Dinner looked good!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Well done Simon. No point asking where you were, just out there somewhere.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloody nice!

Car problems (again) and couldnt make it. Trying to get it sorted before the weekend.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

dru said:


> Bloody nice!
> 
> Car problems (again) and couldnt make it. Trying to get it sorted before the weekend.


Still got the porsche Dru?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

AJD said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but now it mostly wears an 18' long SIK on it's roof. Low radiator fluid. I can fill it up and drive, but I'd like to know "why" first. Black Bass eh? [spewing]


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

dru said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > dru said:
> ...


hmmmm - what colour is your oil champ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

[quote="AJD"

hmmmm - what colour is your oil champ?[/quote]

Let's hope it's not grey.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

It's hard not to be jealous Simon - in fact this time I won't even try!

Nice report and thanks for rubbing it in with your last photo there.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I must say I was very happy with the results, considering I was fishing "blind". There must have been a huge amount of snapper out there, and thankfully being during the week, the boats were in small numbers.
Still, I want to give it another shot, probably on Saturday or even Sunday.
I will put a post up later tonight.
Regarding the location, it was Long Reef, about 1km off the beach. Nothing secret about that!! ;-) 
Cheers


----------

